# My latest haul



## macfixer01 (Oct 25, 2013)

I still buy an occasional lot of gold scrap on Ebay. It's been a couple months now though since there was anything I bid on, because most auctions end up selling for too much to make anything. I picked up this lot of various Allen Bradley modules yesterday from a Ebay seller in a neighboring city. I figure there are about 500 pounds of boards here. One extra bonus I found in a box is what appears to be a brand new A/B bar code reader that I see someone else is selling on Ebay for $850. I'll be watching to see if it sells and then list mine for at least enough to pay for all the other boards. The seller also said he just sold a another similar lot recently, and next time he finds some he'll contact me first instead of listing on Ebay.


----------



## gold4mike (Oct 25, 2013)

That Allen Bradley stuff always seems to contain good stuff. The fingers are heavily plated and there are usually a lot of ceramic chips. Many of our local chemical plants use their stuff for process controls.

Nice score!


----------



## macfixer01 (Nov 15, 2013)

They're few and far between anymore but you can still occasionally get some good lots on Ebay. I won an auction for 8 of these NEC memory boards this week, and there were no other bidders. Besides the 192 metal topped DRAM chips, the 96 larger black-coated chips appear to also be some sort of memory or maybe mask programmed ROM's? They're a very unusual design though. You can see along the edges they have the same type gold plated pins brazed to the side pads of the chip, but the top half of the chips (and pins) have been painted over with some sort of black resin or plastic? In photo 2 under the reflected light you can see the pattern of traces radiating outward from the center of the chip to the pins. This kind of reminds me of those white ceramic chips we've all seen with the visible grey (palladium?) traces. I'm interested to see what those chips look like underneath that coating? The µPD416D parts come up on Google and are standard 4116 DRAM equivalents, but there are no hits on that other number µPD363D.

Of course besides the memory chips they have some nice long gold edge fingers, several tantalum caps, and about half the boards have 4 ceramic chips at the lower left corner in place of some plastic ones and they may contain a bit of gold too?


----------

